# Aggressive Siamese Attacking Other Cat



## hazy (Jun 8, 2004)

Help! I am looking for suggestions on how to get my siamese cat to mellow out & stop attacking my other cat...

I have 2 neutered male cats, both about 5 years old. One is a tabby & white shorthair, the other is a snowshoe siamese. They have been living together for about 3 years now and have never gotten along well. But lately the siamese has acted very aggressive. He has been biting my other cat's neck and ears leaving sores. This really bothers me. I can't be home all the time to monitor their behavior. I am also not able to separate them. They are both indoor cats. I know the siamese is often dominant/territorial, like not letting my other cat lie on the bed at the same time as him. I just hate to see my other cat always getting attacked...He has a sweet disposition & does little to defend himself. I don't want to get rid of either cat. Just looking for ways to prevent the siamese from doing this.

Thanks!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Has either of your kitties been away for a even a short vet trip? Because if this happened they might have picked up different smells from that place; that could make the siamese cat not pick up familiar but foreign smells around him and make him act aggressively. Try to put a drop of vanilla on the backs of both of their necks so they will smell more alike. 
If this the case, sometimes cats need to be reintroduced to one another because of the smelling differently from one another . Try the vanilla trick for the time being. Plus - if you are not playing with them several times a day then try giving them short sessions of play - use laser pointer, little balls and fishing poles for them to chase - praise them for being good boys with high pitched voice + affectionate words and treats. They will associate those happy times shared with you with them being together and hopefully the stalking will come to an end. Each time you notice destructive behaviour intervene by luring them with toys and making them play together - repetition is the key. Once you will start playing they will forget about the attacks and concentrate on the fun

Best of luck and let us know how things go


----------



## hazy (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks! That is great advice. They haven't been to the vet lately, but I think more play is a good idea...The vet actually told me that the siamese has play aggression, so I will try playing with him more.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I certainly hope everything will work out soon for your little guys. I don't like the idea of your white tabby male being attacked especially since he is so sweet natured - come back and let us know how everything goes


----------



## hazy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Update*

Unfortunately, attacks haven't stopped. My cat has sores on both sides of his neck and yesterday I saw the siamese attack him in the same place again. I am wondering why he always goes for the neck?! Both cats are neutered, but it's almost like a mating or dominance thing. I am very frustrated with the siamese. He is bad in other ways too. He bites me a lot, poops outside of the box sometimes and vomits at least once a week. He has been checked out by the vet who told me he is healthy and has "play aggression." I just hate that it's at the expense of my other cat!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I cannot offer further advice but suggesting what I have heard Dr Jean saying in similar cases. Your siamese cat might feel threatend by the other cat. The fact that you depict your other cat so nicely whilst the siamese "is bad in other ways too" makes me wonder if the siamese notices any differences in the way you treat them or feel about them. It might be a matter of jealousy. Your siamese cat might be actually unhappy and want more attention
- An extra litter box might help - in case you don't already have one. Keep working with tem in play sessions rewarding them with extra love and treats equally. Practice is the key - never so let's never give up. Also let's hope Dr Jean will return soon - I am sure she can offer more advice since solving such cases is part of her area of expertise. Best of luck and keep close to the forum :wink:


----------



## ci (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Update*



hazy said:


> I am wondering why he always goes for the neck?!


It is the spot where cats instinctively attack when they go for the kill. Just watch those documentaries on tigers and lions in the wild. You may have to take measures fast before he hurts the other cat too bad. 

Maybe for the moment, get a cage large enough for the siamese, and put him in if he acts up again like that so he can't hurt the rest. And if he does it while you're away, put him in the cage when you leave (with food, water and litter though). If he's good, let him out.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*prescription drugs*

You might want to have your vet give you a prescription Elavil (mood elavator). It has worked for me (my cats) in the past and you don't have to give it to him forever. You might also want to try some herbal remedies. Does he eat wet food? Try some Chamomille tea (the dry leaves), just a speck in his food. It has a calming affect.

I have a male cat who is very spoiled. I find the more you spoil them the badder they can be toward the other cats. It's almost like they are bragging that they are so "special." Anyway, Snow is well behaved when he has kittens to love on and to give him attention. I am an animal rescuer so I tend to have a baby now and then. This makes Snow very happy. When the kittens are no longer "nursing" (yea they pretend to do that and he lets them), and they don't need him anymore, he starts acting out with the other cats. Strange behavior for a male cat. He is named after a cat I lost to Feluk and it's so uncanny that the first Snow loved babies also.

Good luck


----------

